# revdep problem

## Stone

hallo.

nach einem emerge -u world hab ich noch ein revdep-rebuild laufen lassen und dabei hab ich aber ein problem.

 *Quote:*   

> Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild
> 
> Checking reverse dependencies...
> 
> Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update
> ...

 

so wie es aussieht sind ein paar ebuilds nicht mehr im portage vorhanden die revdep neu kompilieren will.

wie kann ich das am bessten wieder "aufräumen"?

danke

----------

## franzf

Temporär ein ebuild aus /var/db/pkg oder direkt aus dem Gentoo-CVS in dein Overlay.

Oder am einfachsten gleich 

```
revdep-rebuild -X
```

, das nimmt nicht die exakte Version, sondern die aktuellste stabile (exakter: es baut das Paket neu und nimmt nur den Namen des Pakets, nicht aber die Version, in der es momentan installiert ist).

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Stone

a verstehe. das mit dem -x erscheint mir am bessten denk ich

----------

## Stone

hat alles super hingehaut nur beim paket gkrellmms gibts ein problem.

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/gkrellmms-2.1.22-r1/work/gkrellmms ...
> 
> i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -Wall -fPIC `pkg-config gtk+-2.0 --cflags`  `pkg-config audacious --cflags` -DUSE_AUDACIOUS -DPACKAGE="\"gkrellmms\""  -march=athlon-xp -O3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -c -o gkrellmms.o gkrellmms.c
> 
> i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -Wall -fPIC `pkg-config gtk+-2.0 --cflags`  `pkg-config audacious --cflags` -DUSE_AUDACIOUS -DPACKAGE="\"gkrellmms\""  -march=athlon-xp -O3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -c -o options.o options.c
> ...

 

kann mir da wer helfen?

----------

## ScytheMan

```

equery d gkrellmms

```

wenn das keine abhängigkeit mehr vorliegt

```

emerge -aC gkrellmms

```

Es sei denn du benutzt Audacious und willst es über gkrellm steuern.

----------

## Stone

ja ich verwende audacious und konnte diesen bis vor kurzen noch über gkrellm steuern.

----------

## musv

Hilft Dir jetzt zwar nicht weiter, aber ich hatte vor einiger Zeit dasselbe Problem (selbe Fehlermeldung). Ich hab gkrellmms deinstalliert, da ich das Plugin sowieso nie verwendet hab, seit Amarok mein Standardplayer geworden ist.

----------

## Stone

bin mit audacious eh nicht ganz zufrieden aber so sachen wie amarok mag ich überhaupt nicht. ich fand den guten alten xmms am bessten aber diesen gibt es ja im portage nicht mehr.

----------

